# Frijj Milshakes...



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

Just wondering about these, saw them at tesco and they were like 45p so kinda bought a ton of them haha, but im pretty addicted atm, and the nutritional profile:

Energy: 1625KG/385cal

Protein: 19.5g

Carbohydrate: 63g

Fat: 6g

Calcium: 675mg

Vit B12: 2.0

Thats per 500ml, now if im right in saying I was always under the impression these were basically a cheat food, but looking at it's profile it looks almost like a muscle milk shake or a type of weight gainer? But I reckon these would be good for post workout possibly? due to carb content and protein, could be taken with a whey shake as well possibly? or just throughout the day, it doesn't say how much sugar is in it of carbs but even if it is quite high that would be useful for creatine the insulin spike post workout no?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

They are junk really... Loaded with sugar...

But if you are bulking then they do taste nice


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd limit these to purely pwo when stuck for anything else.


----------



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha ok guys I will keep that in mind now. Cheers.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I like the chocolate fudge flavour. And the Choc Mint flavour, that was bad ass!!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Choc fudge deffo

PWO not *too* bad if an ecto or bulking - but, the thing that lets it down is the fact the protein is milk protein so slow digesting, then add the 6g of fats which will slow it down even further....

If only it was whey


----------



## Tiny (Sep 1, 2004)

Choc orange special edition rocked the lot :madgrin:


----------



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Choc fudge deffo
> 
> PWO not *too* bad if an ecto or bulking - but, the thing that lets it down is the fact the protein is milk protein so slow digesting, then add the 6g of fats which will slow it down even further....
> 
> If only it was whey


Haha I actually wish whey tasted exactly like a frijj milkshake, drinking whey is horrid, im yet to find one I actually like the taste of lol.


----------

